# C2 630cc file max whp



## M_mathieu (Nov 19, 2007)

I ran the C2 eprom 630cc Pro-maf race file on my 12v and I max-out the AFR with my 4bar FPR...... 


How many whp can I expect ????


----------



## idntnowhtimdoin (Jun 3, 2010)

M_mathieu said:


> I ran the C2 eprom 630cc Pro-maf race file on my 12v and I max-out the AFR with my 4bar FPR......
> 
> 
> How many whp can I expect ????


 
you forgot about a million important pieces of info... take $100 go to a dyno and get real numbers.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

in theory it should make ~650whp, in practice.. Go standalone.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

What you need to worry about is the spark blowing out, also use a 3BAR FPR.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

M_mathieu said:


> How many whp can I expect ????


 all of them


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

tbt-syncro said:


> all of them


 HA ha!


----------



## M_mathieu (Nov 19, 2007)

idntnowhtimdoin said:


> you forgot about a million important pieces of info... take $100 go to a dyno and get real numbers.


 
I think the million important piece of info is useless...because the file is max-out. The only diff is how much psi you need to maxed-out with cam and other parts. 


Any one can give more info why 4bar is not safe???? the car runs great with and the plug havge good color.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

M_mathieu said:


> Any one can give more info why 4bar is not safe???? the car runs great with and the plug havge good color.


 its not that its not safe. it's just you're making your under boost fueling richer than it needs to be. which would basically lower your maximum HP. (although the difference between 3bar and 4bar is trivial)


----------



## M_mathieu (Nov 19, 2007)

TBT-Syncro said:


> its not that its not safe. it's just you're making your under boost fueling richer than it needs to be. which would basically lower your maximum HP. (although the difference between 3bar and 4bar is trivial)


 Trivial...not sur 

3bar = maxed-out 18-19psi 
4bar '' '' 23-24psi 

Huge difference on whp feeling 


No one have numbers???? No one goes on dyno with this File and maxed-out......


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

higher rail pressure lowers pump capacity. catch 22


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

M_mathieu said:


> I think the million important piece of info is useless...because the file is max-out.


 That is not exactly how it will work, you put 6 different setups on the same software and I guarantee you will get 6 different figures.... you maybe able to get an ave figure +/- 50hp or something... 

In my eyes the real question is: how much have you put down with the 630 file and how much more do you think is in your setup (psi wise)?


----------



## M_mathieu (Nov 19, 2007)

GTijoejoe said:


> That is not exactly how it will work, you put 6 different setups on the same software and I guarantee you will get 6 different figures.... you maybe able to get an ave figure +/- 50hp or something...


 Exactly, on same boost level, the 6 setup can do different whp because the software is not saturate. 

At 15psi, one can need 3.5bar to have 12AFR a 7000rpm 
and other can need 3bar. 

The 630cc at 3bar limit me to 19psi (12.5AFR a 7000rpm) if, I put 4bar FPR the limit is upper. I can raise the boost to 24psi for same AFR a 7000rpm. 

Do you understand what I mean???


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

M_mathieu said:


> Exactly, on same boost level, the 6 setup can do different whp because the software is not saturate.
> 
> At 15psi, one can need 3.5bar to have 12AFR a 7000rpm
> and other can need 3bar.
> ...


 
yeah that makes sence 
its to do the the turbo hotside some will make more power at less psi due to flow rate 
so say turbo a is making more power than turbo b on less psi  turbo a will also have less pressure on the fuel rail also 

630cc injectors with 4bar fpr makes them like 730cc injectors


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

The 4BAR all makes sense for WOT high boost power however, the fuel pressure will be higher all the time making the engine run super rich at low boost and out of boost. Too much fuel can cause cylinder washdown and ruin a set of rings.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

M_mathieu said:


> Exactly, on same boost level, the 6 setup can do different whp because the software is not saturate.
> 
> At 15psi, one can need 3.5bar to have 12AFR a 7000rpm
> and other can need 3bar.
> ...


 
I understand exactly what you mean, some of the essence of my point :beer:


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Basically he is asking how much fuel the chip file is going to try to inject at the point where either the MAF or chip file is maxed out. The power in this case will be very similar no matter what your set up is unless your running huge backpressure which is also condusive to knock. The only problem I can see is the fuel pump. 

So has anyone with a proper fuel pump just cranked up the boost with this chip file until it started to lean out at ~ 5250rpm?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

M_mathieu said:


> Trivial...not sur
> 
> 3bar = maxed-out 18-19psi
> 4bar '' '' 23-24psi
> ...


 lol. 

you think you're going to get almost 25% more fueling from 1bar extra of fuel pressure? :screwy:


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

KubotaPowered said:


> The 4BAR all makes sense for WOT high boost power however, the fuel pressure will be higher all the time making the engine run super rich at low boost and out of boost. Too much fuel can cause cylinder washdown and ruin a set of rings.


 Closed loop when not at WOT so the ecu will lean it out, provided it's within the limit. 

I ran ~4.5 bar fuel pressure on my 30# tune b/c inj. were maxed at 4bar. A/F stayed the same ~14.5:1 everywhere except at WOT.


----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)

What version of the 630cc file do you have bro? 4" MAF or Pro-MAF? If it's the 4"MAF then you will be fine with turning up the fuel pressure to 4 bars. I know that Jeff design the 630cc 4"MAF file for the fuel pressure to be " tuned" under boost within reason and 4bars is within reason. I don't know too much about the Pro-MAF as of yet.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

The MAF maxes out around 800hp so no worry. Do the math based on YOUR set up for the fuel needed to match your turbo and your engine setup.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

KubotaPowered said:


> The MAF maxes out around 800hp so no worry. Do the math based on YOUR set up for the fuel needed to match your turbo and your engine setup.


 The math also says you dont have enough fuel injector to get 800hp. How much airflow can you suck through a 4" pipe is not the question here. The question is how much power is the max amount that this chip/injector combo will support?


----------



## magner (Jul 26, 2009)

TBT-Syncro said:


> lol.
> 
> you think you're going to get almost 25% more fueling from 1bar extra of fuel pressure? :screwy:


 3 to 4bar fpr 630cc to 730cc is 15.8% increase in fueling


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

TIGninja said:


> The math also says you dont have enough fuel injector to get 800hp. How much airflow can you suck through a 4" pipe is not the question here. The question is how much power is the max amount that this chip/injector combo will support?


 Agreed, there isn't enough fuel but plenty of MAF unlike the OEM MAF in a 4 inch housing. When you plan on this much power, other things must be considered such as a 4 inch exhaust.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

magner said:


> 3 to 4bar fpr 630cc to 730cc is 15.8% increase in fueling


 Nope. 

Try ~11% gain in volume going from 3bar to 4 bar. 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------

